# Injectable D-bol



## Concreteguy (Aug 26, 2018)

How do I cook this up?


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 28, 2018)

The guy I knew made it 25mg.
4%ba and 15%bb
End product was very thin. easily works in an insulin pin.
I think the trick is be sure to use the bb.


----------



## anabolicraw (Aug 30, 2018)

This one should work.
@50mg/ml
2% ba
18% bb
5% guaicaol
As for carrier, mct or eo should be better.


----------

